# kde-workspace cannot build



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 25, 2014)

Trying to install kde-workspace, I get this error:

```
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/kde-workspace-4.11.8/kwin/libkwineffects/kwinanimationeffect.cpp:843:84: warning: unused parameter 'old' [-Wunused-parameter]
void AnimationEffect::_expandedGeometryChanged(KWin::EffectWindow *w, const QRect &old)
                                                                                   ^
2 warnings generated.
[  9%] Building CXX object kwin/libkwineffects/CMakeFiles/kwineffects.dir/kwinxrenderutils.cpp.o
Linking CXX shared library ../../lib/libkwineffects.so
gmake[8]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build'
[  9%] Built target kwineffects
gmake[8]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build'
Scanning dependencies of target kwinglutils_automoc
gmake[8]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build'
gmake[8]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build'
Generating moc_kwinglcolorcorrection.cpp
Generating moc_kwinglcolorcorrection_p.cpp
gmake[8]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build'
[  9%] Built target kwinglutils_automoc
gmake[8]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build'
Scanning dependencies of target kwinglutils
gmake[8]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build'
gmake[8]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build'
[  9%] Building CXX object kwin/libkwineffects/CMakeFiles/kwinglutils.dir/kwinglutils_automoc.cpp.o
In file included from /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build/kwin/libkwineffects/kwinglutils_automoc.cpp:5:
In file included from /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build/kwin/libkwineffects/moc_kwinglcolorcorrection_p.cpp:9:
In file included from /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build/kwin/libkwineffects/../../../kde-workspace-4.11.8/kwin/libkwineffects/kwinglcolorcorrection_p.h:25:
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/kde-workspace-4.11.8/kwin/libkwineffects/kwinglutils_funcs.h:567:60: error: unknown type name 'GLeglImageOES'
typedef GLvoid(*glEGLImageTargetTexture2DOES_func)(GLenum, GLeglImageOES);
                                                           ^
1 error generated.
gmake[8]: *** [kwin/libkwineffects/CMakeFiles/kwinglutils.dir/kwinglutils_automoc.cpp.o] Error 1
gmake[8]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build'
gmake[7]: *** [kwin/libkwineffects/CMakeFiles/kwinglutils.dir/all] Error 2
gmake[7]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build'
gmake[6]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-themes/kdeartwork4
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-themes/kdeartwork4
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kde4
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kde4
```

I have on my /etc/make.conf

```
WITH_NEW_XORG=YES
MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=YES
```

I also follow this guilde: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics

And this is my configuration file:

```
===> The following configuration options are available for kde-workspace-4.11.8_1:
     GLES=on: OpenGL ES 2.0 support in kwin and kinfocenter
     GPS=off: GPS geolocation via gpsd
     KACTIVITY=on: Activity Manager daemon
     UPOWER=on: Power management via UPower
     WALLPAPERS=on: Install official KDE wallpapers
====> Multimedia support via Phonon
     GSTREAMER=on: Multimedia via Phonon-GStreamer
     VLC=off: Multimedia via Phonon-VLC
====> Options available for the group PLASMA
     PYTHON=on: Python plasmoids support
     RUBY=on: Ruby plasmoids support
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

Any idea in the table?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 25, 2014)

I found this: https://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-bugs@freebsd.org/msg16578.html
Seems like a software bug and cannot build with default clang. Now I am building lang/gcc48 to try to install it.

Update
Even with gcc48 I get:


```
-- Generating done
-- Build files have been written to: /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build
===>  Building for kde-workspace-4.11.8_1
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build'
Scanning dependencies of target kephal_automoc
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build'
Generating moc_simplescreen.cpp
Generating moc_screens.cpp
Generating moc_desktopwidgetscreens.cpp
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build'
[  0%] Built target kephal_automoc
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build'
Scanning dependencies of target kephal
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build'
[  0%] Building CXX object libs/kephal/client/CMakeFiles/kephal.dir/kephal_automoc.cpp.o
In file included from /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build/libs/kephal/client/kephal_automoc.cpp:4:
In file included from /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build/libs/kephal/client/moc_simplescreen.cpp:9:
In file included from /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build/libs/kephal/client/../../../../kde-workspace-4.11.8/libs/kephal/kephal/simplescreen.h:24:
In file included from /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/kde-workspace-4.11.8/libs/kephal/kephal/screens.h:27:
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/kde-workspace-4.11.8/libs/kephal/kephal/kephal_export.h:25:10: fatal error: 
      'kdemacros.h' file not found
#include <kdemacros.h>
         ^
1 error generated.
gmake[4]: *** [libs/kephal/client/CMakeFiles/kephal.dir/kephal_automoc.cpp.o] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build'
gmake[3]: *** [libs/kephal/client/CMakeFiles/kephal.dir/all] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/.build'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace
```


----------



## Hanky-panky (Apr 25, 2014)

```
FreeBSD freebsd10 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Fri Jan 17 01:46:25 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```
It build perfectly fine for me under this and other similar installations with default Clang.


```
<hanky@freebsd10>/home/hanky # pkg info | grep kde-workspace
kde-workspace-4.11.8_1         KDE Plasma Desktop
```

I do have problems building Ruby19 (see my other post if interested) and Libcaca, then I'm not worried anymore.

Package pkgng system is very efficient now, we had waited ages for such a good package management system under FreeBSD, then we finally got it, so you can install packages instead building your own ports, even mixed mode for me work more than fine.

So, if not for special conditions and situations, even if I always do prefer to build my software myself, there is no real need to build ports anymore.


----------



## protocelt (Apr 25, 2014)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Trying to install kde-workspace, I get this error:
> 
> ```
> /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/kde-workspace-4.11.8/kwin/libkwineffects/kwinanimationeffect.cpp:843:84: warning: unused parameter 'old' [-Wunused-parameter]
> ...



Turn off the GLES option in your configuration options and it should build fine with default Clang assuming no other problems.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 1, 2014)

I will do again a try in the near future to install kde4 so I will be back. The new xorg crash my system so today I made it to come back to mate. Why I am boring all the DE? I cannot stick with someone. After some month I go to another one again and again.


----------

